# The GC Members Tee - Hoodie



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

New design for 2015

















Order Here


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Like it alot !


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Does it come in not black?
Just wondering, but thinking about getting one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There are several colors that it can come with but last time around about 95% of the people all wanted black


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Just put my order in. Sorry I missed out the first time.

Regards,


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I ordered 2.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How long will these be available?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

running for another 12 days


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So, can we order it in another colour?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> So, can we order it in another colour?


Yes, you can get it in black, with white and orange graphics, or white and orange graphics, on black. 8)

I ordered a long sleeve Tee, yay!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Yes, you can get it in black, with white and orange graphics, or white and orange graphics, on black. 8)
> 
> I ordered a long sleeve Tee, yay!


Sulphur: That's what I like about you; you always go the extra mile to help out.:smile-new:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

4 more orders needed to kick this off


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> 4 more orders needed to kick this off


make that 3 more orders 

- - - Updated - - -



GuitarsCanada said:


> 4 more orders needed to kick this off


make that 3 more orders to kick off


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Ordered the last one to kick it off!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This thing is about to rock in two hours. Get in if you want to


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got mine today. Love the new design!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Wahoo!! Got mine today and they are perfect. Lookin' and fittin' great.

As an aside, if anyone in the Edmonton area would like one of the old ones in XXL, I have an unworn one that didn't fit me very well up for grabs. I thought of doing a contest but sulphur and adcandour took the fire out from under that idea, the self-centered bastards that they are. So let me know if you want to meet up somewhere so I can give it to you. I've already filled my serial killing quota for this month, so not to worry.

(*Note to the uninitiated: sulphur and adcandour are both great guys)


*Free T gone*


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad to hear they are arriving and looking good


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just got my long sleeve Tee, looks great!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I picked mine up yesterday from Scott's shop which he kindly brought there for me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

How the hell did I miss this thread :-(


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Reactivated for another 20 days.............. those that missed out here is your chance.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

14 days remaining on this order period 

Order Here


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Any of the older, more subtle designs available? I have one with the GC site banner on the front and nothing on the back that's getting worn and in need of replacement. I like that design. Simple and to the point. The new design would make me feel like I was wearing a sandwich board!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamstrung said:


> Any of the older, more subtle designs available? I have one with the GC site banner on the front and nothing on the back that's getting worn and in need of replacement. I like that design. Simple and to the point. The new design would make me feel like I was wearing a sandwich board!


Nothing like that on this run but we will change it up again for next time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If we revert to the version just before the current one I'll pop for a couple of hoodies.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think we have 8 more to go on this order


----------

